# 1:24 scale train video



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

1/2 inch or 1:24 scale. 
Not so common (and wrong for 45mm track!), but a lot of the earlier Delton and USA Trains Classic freight cars were to this scale. 
Some of the Aristocraft Classic range is a reworking of the Delton originals, like the C-16 Loco in Denver South Park and Pacific (DSP&RR) colours at the head of this train. 
The matching caboose is a Delton original. 



The short video


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Mr Westcott:

1:24 was the perfect choice. The gauge error was 1/8 inch. But a K-27 loco scales out to a reasonable sized model. The present Bachmann 1:20.3 highly detailed freight and caboose could have been produced in 1:24 scale with almost or with the same level of intricate detail. 

Result of 1:20.3 scale:

I have not bought any of the Bachmann 1:20.3 items except for the 4-4-0, nor will I ever in the future. The Bachmann K-27 is an excellent dollar value but the loco is simply too large which was Lee Riley's objection to producing the K-27. Bachmann should have stayed with 1:22.5 or better yet have adopted 1:24 scale. Personally, I believe 1:20.3 has really damaged the Large Scale hobby.

At least we still have the Delton C-16 as now produced by Aristo Craft. But things could have been so much better. Aristo Craft will never produce a 1:24 K-27 nor any other1:24 locos. Too bad that Delton folded before at least producing molds for other locomotives. The LGB 1:22.5 Mogul again is far too large for use with 1:24 scale items. Who knows what scale the LGB Mogul really is?

USA Trains has some nice 1:24 scale Overton cars. I still can't understand why they are so tall and yet the end doors are so short. Really weird. Still the USA Trains Overton cars are of very high quality.

Delton had the vision but went bankrupt.

The subsequent manufactures didn't understand the 1:24 vision, and as I stated above, I believe the 1:20.3 scale has really damaged Large Scale train product sales.

Presently, there is a really nice 1:24 Forney produced by HLW. Again the far superior detailed Bachmann 1:20.3 Forney was not purchased by me due to its large size. So I have to accept a lower level of detail if I want a 1:24 scale Forney. To repeat, things could have been so much better with 1:24 scale. 

Norman


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Rot Roh!!!! 
Sir please becareful when using such terms that will hurt the feelings of others in those scales. They have sharp fingers when they type a response.... 

Scale toy trains will always have descrepancies, it's what happens when you start with a toy. LGB was a rubber scale... as long as they looked good together, who cared? 

I like 1:24, the small equipment looks best to me on my tight 10'd curves (comparative to 15"r in HO), but that's just my opinion... 

I have seen some beautifull layouts using the larger scale. 

To each his own. 

Happy Rails! 

John


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

To each his own. I'm sorry that 1:24 didn't last as it was a very nice scale to work with. Blaming 1:20 has become something of a _"cause celeb" _with seemingly everybody that wants to model in 1:24 (or 1:22.5 for that matter) jumping on the "blame the 1:20 crowd" bandwagon! Did 1:20 kill the hobby? Let's test that theory: Which major manufacturer models in 1:20.3? Let's see....there's Bachmann with their _Spectrum_ line but they also are producing non-_Spectrum_ locomotives and rolling stock in 1:22.5. There's Accucraft that is making brass offerings and their AMS division that has a line of plastic freight _and passenger_ rolling stock. HLW? Nope. How about Aristo/Delton Classics? Huh uh. USA? Nada. LGB? _Nein! _In fact, with the exception of Accucraft, no major manufacturer that was modeling 1:24 changed to 1:20.3! 
So the hobby was "killed" by the introduction of 1:20.3 or so we would be led to believe. If, by this, you believe that 1:24 scale was killed by 1:20.3 then you might have an argument! I'm not convinced though. I have always subscribed to the idea that, if there is a market for an item, someone will fill that need! If people don't buy, then the manufacturers won't build! It's as simple as that. If there is such a tremendous need for 1:24, it stands to reason that HLW (which models exclusively in that scale) would be selling stuff like hotcakes at a Kiwanis feed!! 1:20.3 came about because of a need that was met _and a follow through by the consumer. _It would seem that convincing the major manufacturers that 1:24 is viable as a market would be your best bet. Good luck!


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Norman...My feelings aren't hurt, but I am trying to understand your comments. Just exactly how did "1:20.3 really damage the Large Scale hobby"? I don't get it??? 

Do 1/24 scale model planes make 1/72 kits less desirable to those who prefer 1/72? 

I model most scales of "G" trains with the exception of 1/32. Don't give a rats butt about what "ruler" was used, only that I like what I buy. I run 1:20.3, 1:22.5, 1:24, and 1:29 all on the same track. The arrival of commercially produced 1:20.3 motive power and rolling stock has frankly re-invigorated what was becoming a "dry" hobby for me. As a result I have purchased more stock in other scales as my interest has been "re-born". 

Following what I can of your argument, since I do not buy the highly detailed 1/32 offerings, and there is not enough available in 1:20.3 for my liking, then highly detailed 1/32 is clearly killing the 1:20.3 market??? 

So seriously, how does 1:20.3 damage the hobby? I understand YOU preffer 1:24, but your prefferance has no impact on my purchasing habbits, nor visa-versa.


----------

